# VPS Provider Internoc24 Offers Customers Commodity BTC Investment Opportunity



## DomainBop (Jun 20, 2016)

Email sent by Internoc 24 LLC to customers offering an investment opportunity in Bitcoin _(Internoc24 LLC is a hosting provider registered in Delaware as an LLC which has been the subject of many complaints in the past: search google and WHT_)



> We from Internoc24 LLC have tested this with ten of our loyal Customers in the last 2 Years: We offered them a BTC Investment from 1 BTC up to 10 BTC. The average Investment was 5,7 BTC which was at the beginning of the Investment from our Customer an amount of ~ 1200 Euro. Now to the End of Investment the average of 5,7 BTC has an value of ~2900. Thats only the raise up of the BTC Exchange Rates! The ROI comes additional on this and was fix for out Testing Period to 25%. So by an average Investment of 5,7 BTC, 1,42 BTC was the additional ROI = 7,12 BTC. 7,12 BTC was at the beginning of the Investment an amount of ~ 1500 Euro and to the end of the period an amount of ~3600 Euro. Now we can offering a new Option, to make an Investment with Bitcoin to us. Starting from 1 BTC up to 150 BTC.Investment period starting from 1 Year and is up to 5 Years.If you are interested to make an Investment, send us your request to:[email protected]



Internoc24 LLC is registered as a Delaware LLC but it doesn't appear that either the company or anyone associated with it (none of the officers appear to be US citizens) are registered with the CFTC, SEC, Finra, or any state regulators as commodity trading advisors, investment advisors or security advisors (search here: http://www.adviserinfo.sec.gov/ ).and from the wording of that email they do seem to be offering customers an "investment opportunity" in a commodity (the US Commodity Futures Trading Commission now classifies Bitcoin as a commodity see http://www.cftc.gov/PressRoom/PressReleases/pr7231-15 )

Some states like New York State have also began to regulate virtual currency activities and so that email should have contained some disclaimers addressed to residents of those states, which it did not. NY State now requires that companies engaged in various virtual currency activities obtain what is known as a BitLicense (see the 44 pages of regulations covering companies engaged in virtual currency activities here: http://www.dfs.ny.gov/legal/regulati...s/dfsp200t.pdf ). Among the activities that require companies to obtain a BitLicense is "storing, holding, or maintaining custody or control of Virtual Currency on behalf of others," which is what Internoc24 seems to be offering to do from that email. They are not registered to offer their "BTC investment" services to residents of NY State.

Links to various state regulations that govern virtual currency activities: https://www.blockchain-reg.com/state-regulation
Links to federal regulations governing virtual currency activities: https://www.blockchain-reg.com/federal-regulation

It would seem that by sending that investment opportunity email Internoc24 LLC now has much bigger problems to worry about than an unhappy customer on WHT leaving negative reviews if anyone reports them to US federal regulators (CFTC, Finra, SEC) or the various state regulators and attorney generals for offering commodity investment opportunities.


----------

